# lirc problem [SOLVED]

## Fredde

I have a reciver and remote from creative (PC-DVD).

I can't get it to work with lirc:

What kind of options do I need to enable in the kernel

Do I need to manually load the lirc_serial driver after boot

I emerge lirc with ~x86 keyword and lirc_opts serialLast edited by Fredde on Thu May 12, 2005 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fredde

I finally got it right. You don't need any lirc kernel modules for the Creative reciver. Just compile serial support in kernel and emerge lirc with LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=creative".

Then change the /etc/conf.d/lircd to LIRCD_OPTS="--driver=creative --device=/dev/ttyS0", and ofcourse have the right /etc/lircd.conf file

----------

